# what film is this quote from?



## JohnMF (Jul 5, 2011)

"Your enemies come with smiles, they come as you friends"

or something like that... It's doing me head in.. what film is it from? I'm thinking the Godfather, or a Scorsese movie... or is it even Scarface?

Can't find it on Google, maybe I've got it a bit wrong...
Arrgh... help!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 5, 2011)

Denzel Washington on American Gangster maybe?


----------



## JohnMF (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm.. I haven't seen that film so don't think it is that.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 5, 2011)

Public enemy?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 5, 2011)

The Departed?


----------



## kundalini (Jul 5, 2011)

Julius Caesar (Shakespeare)?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 5, 2011)

Since when has this place become a video/film forum?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 5, 2011)

Since we had off topic forum?


----------



## den9 (Jul 6, 2011)

im almost positive its from Casino, im thinking its the scene where hes talking about getting his car blown up. im curious now.


----------



## den9 (Jul 6, 2011)

its from Goodfellas, my second fav movie next to Casino





If you're part of a crew, nobody ever tells you that they're going  to kill you. It doesn't happen that way. There weren't any arguments or  curses like in the movies. So your murderers come with smiles. They come  as your friends, the people who have cared for you all of your life,  and they always seem to come at a time when you're at your weakest and  most in need of their help.

kinda odd, i just seen this movie last week at a local theatre.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 6, 2011)

den9 said:


> its from Goodfellas, my second fav movie next to Casino
> 
> If you're part of a crew, nobody ever tells you that they're going  to kill you. It doesn't happen that way. There weren't any arguments or  curses like in the movies. So your murderers come with smiles. They come  as your friends, the people who have cared for you all of your life,  and they always seem to come at a time when you're at your weakest and  most in need of their help.
> 
> kinda odd, i just seen this movie last week at a local theatre.


That's what I would guess.


----------



## mayhem7 (Jul 6, 2011)

JohnMF said:


> "Your enemies come with smiles, they come as you friends"
> 
> or something like that... It's doing me head in.. what film is it from? I'm thinking the Godfather, or a Scorsese movie... or is it even Scarface?
> 
> ...



It's from Goodfellas.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 6, 2011)

Breakfast Club?


----------



## JohnMF (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah.. nice one. I got it a bit wrong when I said "enemies", no wonder I couldn't find it on google. I can go to sleep now. Thanks.


----------

